# May need to re-home my kitty Scooter ... :*(



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

I may need to find a new home for Scooter. *He nearly burned our house down today. * 

As you may know, he attacked one of my lizards on Saturday morning. The lizard was in the "Hospital" tank healing. I had one of those 36" long R-Zilla light fixtures on the top and Scooter knocked it off onto the carpet where it proceeded to catch my carpet on fire and burn a 36" long x 8" wide square in my carpet and where the bulbs were, there are two 4" circles burned all the way down to the floorboards. 

Thank god my hubby was home, smelled the smoke and burning and put the fire out before it got out of control. (What scares me is the smoke detectors didn't go off)

I just don't know what to do about Scooter. He has too much wild in him and really needs to be in a Cat Only home with no other small animals. He attacks his catnip mice like they were real, carries them around then proceeds to bit their heads and tails off. He has destroyed over a dozen Da Bird attachments in the past 8 weeks. 

I've tried spaying him with water when he gets near the lizard enclosures, batting him on the head and saying "NO", but nothing is working. 

Sorry to ramble on, I'm just so confused on what to do about my kitty. I know it's not really his fault, it's instinct to try and catch little critters. But its now going to cost me a fortune to get new carpeting plus the Urgent care visit (nearly $300) for the lizard. And if he gets as big as the vet says he 'may' get (up to 35-40 #'s) I just can't have a cat that big in my small house. 

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Does your vet have any advice? Medication? Have you tried the Feliway sprays or anything like that?


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

When I had Sam, (R.B. kitty) there was a point when I thought I'd have to re-home him. He was over 20# and kind of wild, tearing up the apartment. But after much soul-searching, I realized I couldn't be without my sweet, but crazy, big kitteh. 

I was determined to keep him, and we reached an understanding. It took a lot of patience, but he and I learned to get along. I learned that he needed a lot of play time, and he learned that he shouldn't tear up the house. 

Now he is a kitty guardian angel, and he's still in my heart.


----------



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

marie73 said:


> Does your vet have any advice? Medication? Have you tried the Feliway sprays or anything like that?


I haven't talked to the vet yet about Scooter .... that was my next path to take. I've been using Water w/ some lemon in it to spray him with, but he just licks it off. I'll have to look for some of those sprays that keep cats away from stuff. 

Please don't get me wrong, I love Scoots to death, he can be the sweetest kitty, licking my face, purring like a Harley and sleeping on my dresser watching over me at night when I sleep. I will try anything and everything to keep him in my life.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I rehomed a kitty that was mean to Cinderella so I would never, ever judge anyone for doing the same. Sometimes it just doesn't work out, as much as we love them. Some cats truly do believe in "must be only cat" homes.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I really don't think your Scooter could reach 35-40# unless he became an overfed blimp. 20 is certainly reasonable, even up to 24 can be a 'healthy' weight for a large housecat, but I feel 35/40 is just way too much to expect out of a housecat. However, IF he ever does reach that kind of weight...I don't think you'll have to worry about him being very active or able to jump. He'd look like a balloon with a head, tail and pegs at each corner for legs.










He gets along with Freak? If so, then I do not think he needs to be an only cat. The problem you are having is with the different types of pets you are keeping (predator/prey) and in how they are housed and/or kept seperated from each other.
*Keep a closed door between the lizards and Scooter so there is no unsupervised access.
Buy or build a more secure and safer enclosure(s) for the lizards. * 
This means; no lights that can be pulled over and no lids that can come off. 
I am very sorry for being so blunt, but I feel he doesn't need to be re-homed, you need to practice better animal husbandry. If you can keep the big/little pets away (or safe) from each other, your problem is solved. If you cannot do this, then it may be better to re-home him.
h


----------



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> I really don't think your Scooter could reach 35-40# unless he became an overfed blimp. 20 is certainly reasonable, even up to 24 can be a 'healthy' weight for a large housecat, but I feel 35/40 is just way too much to expect out of a housecat. However, IF he ever does reach that kind of weight...I don't think you'll have to worry about him being very active or able to jump. He'd look like a balloon with a head, tail and pegs at each corner for legs.


He is half African Serval cat and can get up to 35/40 pounds without being overweight. He is only 1 yr old and already weighs in at 19.8 pounds, and he is still growing. 



> He gets along with Freak? If so, then I do not think he needs to be an only cat. The problem you are having is with the different types of pets you are keeping (predator/prey) and in how they are housed and/or kept seperated from each other.
> *Keep a closed door between the lizards and Scooter so there is no unsupervised access.
> Buy or build a more secure and safer enclosure(s) for the lizards. *
> This means; no lights that can be pulled over and no lids that can come off.
> ...


Yes, he and Freak are fine together, they fight now and then, but nothing like when he first came into the home. They tolerate each other and each has their own areasof the house they have claimed. 

As for the Lizard enclosures, unfortunately, they are in the dining/living room and can't be moved due to the fact they need to be near the furnace to maintain the correct heat / temperatures. 

The enclosures are SOLID OAK and very sturdy and heavy. The tank that had the light fixtures on top of the tank was our EMERGENCY tank in case any of the lizards got sick or injured or if they become agressive towards each other. This is the first time in nearly 4 months that we have even used the Emergency tank. 

Here are the enclosures: 









We've added J-Hook latches to each of the removeable windows and the Pet Screen windows have now been Nailed shut because Scooter figured out how to open them.

I've owned cats all my life (over 35 yrs), as well as other critters (hamsters, gerbils, birds, snakes) at the same time and this is the first time I've ever had a cat go after any of them. Yes, most have been curious, but none of them have ever literally opened an enclosure and attacked the smaller animal. 

As stated before, I will try anything and do anything to ensure that Scooter remains in my home, re-homing him is a last resort. I'm going to talk to my Vet and see what he recommends and try some the sprays out on the market.


----------



## razman01 (Apr 3, 2008)

Here in Cali I dont think you're allowed to own a cat until its 4th generation. Guess this is why eh?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Your lizard enclosures are beautiful! And I did not know Scooter was a serval mix. That does change the situation slightly.

I had a wolf hybrid. She was a wonderful companion, but she had her quirks about pack heirarchy and I had to be careful and take steps to keep other people safe around her. I knew it was her nature and it was up to me to keep that in mind and be in control of all situations.

Still, with Scoot being a serval mix (_larger size, stronger and with a higher prey-drive than the average housecat_) I still think you can take more pro-active steps to keep your pets together and safe from each other without rehoming him. However, if you feel you cannot keep the pets safe, you may need to rehome him to a home that understands his nature and will make concessions.
Best of luck,
h


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

there must be something you can do... like maybe mount something better/more securely or, maybe build like a cage around their enclosures (safely somehow) that you can access to feed & water them or... there must be some way!

I dont know the first thing about lizards... but im sure lizards and cats have lived in the same house before with no problems.


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

MissAnne2u said:


> I've owned cats all my life (over 35 yrs), as well as other critters (hamsters, gerbils, birds, snakes) at the same time and this is the first time I've ever had a cat go after any of them. Yes, most have been curious, but none of them have ever literally opened an enclosure and attacked the smaller animal.



I kind of agree, this isn't a housecat, it's a semi-wild cat. Those lizards must look mighty tasty to him...Like that lion in "Madagascar" chasing his zebra friend, kept turning into a porkchop....

I know the lizard enclosure is in the dining room, could you put doors up? Perhaps the kind with glass panes so you could still see in? Then you've got an actual sanctuary for the lizards.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I had no idea Scooter was a serval cross, these exotic cats certainly are beautiful. I don’t really have much advice for you but I did come across a website which has some interesting articles on exotic cats and servals in particular which may be of help. 

http://www.exoticcatz.com/speciesserval.html

I do know how hard it can be with these hybrids however as I have two Bengals, one of whom, although tiny has a really wild throwback gene. Anyone would look at Willow and think butter wouldn’t melt but boy she can be nasty and vicious. She has gone for me and others on a number of occasions and I certainly can’t let her be around children. I seriously considered rehoming her for a while but I have managed to “control” her more wild instincts with a combination of feliway and when she is particularly bad skullcap and valerian (for puss cats!) I am not sure that would work on such a large animal. 

Sorry I can’t be more help but maybe try the website or contacting someone from the organisation who may be able to give you some assistance.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

hmmm the problem with the light can be sovled by mounting it inside the top of the cage. I would just try different latches to make sure he cant open the doors.

As for him destroying toys----- Maybe he needs some dog toys? Like the hard rubber balls? or ropes? You might try to find some battery powered toys that he can play with by himself during the day..


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

An idea...?
I think your lizard enclosures look great; beautiful and secure. It seems the main problem was with the 'ER tank', and the fact their enclosures need to remain where they are for temperature control. Is there any way you could put the ER-tank INSIDE one of the large enclosures? ...since they appear very secure.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Maybe you could spend more time energetically playing with him? Get some strong leather gloves to protect your hands, and wrestle with Scooter till he's tired. That's how I successfully dealt with Sam's strength and high prey drive. It was great exercise for us both, and reinforced the bond between us, fostering trust and mutual respect. That play brought out Sam's intelligence, and his gentle side, too.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

Can you build an outdoor enclosure for him? I bet some time outside to watch the birds and such would distract him from your lizards. If you make it large enough you can put in some large branches and tree trunks for him to climb around on. He is half a wild animal after all.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't mean to be the wet blanket here, but scooter is NOT a serval mix. I don't know who is feeding you that line of bs, but they should be ashamed of themselves. 

He has NO serval features. NONE. He was a rescue of unknown parentage and there is NO test AT ALL that can genetically determine the parentage of a cat. No DNA test for cats. They don't exist. WHoever told you they did was lying or trying to extort money from you.

Scooter is just a large cat. He won't reach 40 pounds. I would stop worrying about having a wild animal in your house, because you don't. 

Now, I would think beef up your security around your lizzard containers. Extra latches, scat mats, citronela sprays, whatever it takes. He's just a young cat testing his limits. He can be stopped.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

I didn't want to be the only one, but for a 1/2-1/2, he looks NOTHING like a Serval.. and he *should* if he's 1/2-1/2.

Maybe he's 1/4 or less, and that will account for his size and attitude? But in all honesty, he just sounds like a hyper-bored-kitten.

I still like the idea of an outdoor enclosure, it would help him burn energy maybe?


----------



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

Woodsman said:


> Can you build an outdoor enclosure for him?


We've actually been thinking about doing this .... also seeing if he would take to being walked on a leash


----------



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

Kobster said:


> I don't mean to be the wet blanket here, but scooter is NOT a serval mix. I don't know who is feeding you that line of bs, but they should be ashamed of themselves.


My vet said he sent the blood to a genetics lab and had it tested and it came back approx. 40% serval 60% tabby .... oh well, I just know he's big and a lovey kitten.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Your vet put one over on you then. No such test exists. If it did, it would take weeks and it would be exorbitantly expensive.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Kobster said:


> Your vet put one over on you then. No such test exists. If it did, it would take weeks and it would be exorbitantly expensive.


There is a test. I know someone who works for pedigree chum - he does some genetics work for them and he offered once to do a genetic profile on my dog to see what breeds are in him. Benji is a bearded collie cross - but what the 'cross' consists of your guess is as good as mine! :lol:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

My vet offered the genetic test to me when I expressed curiosity about what breed she is. I have been saving my pennies to get it done. 
I think Arianwen is a Siberian, but I'd like to know for sure, or as sure as possible.

So, it's not a waste of time and money, Allie?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

gunterkat said:


> My vet offered the genetic test to me when I expressed curiosity about what breed she is. I have been saving my pennies to get it done.
> I think Arianwen is a Siberian, but I'd like to know for sure, or as sure as possible.
> 
> So, it's not a waste of time and money, Allie?


Well, my friend uses the data from these tests for his work so I guess not but to be honest I don't know enough about it. I'm into proteins not genes . I could find out more from my friend before you decide to go ahead if you like.


----------



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

I've decided I don't care what breed he is only that I love him and will do anything to keep him. And if the vet did mess me over, oh well, stuff happens. 

I bought a FelineAway thing, its not working... so I bought some spray and hubby and I both sprayed the carpet and the lower 8" of the enclosure to see if that keeps him away from the enclosures. 

I'm looking into building an outdoor enclosure for the kittes and going to get a harness and leash for Scooter today to see if he'll take to that. I'm also going to start playing with him more than 2 - 3 nights a week.. It's going to be a DAILY thing for at least 30-45 mins.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

He'll love the extra playtime! Breed doesn't matter to me at all either. I love all my kitties.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I did the dog breed test from Mars veterinary and it WAS a waste of time and money. They told me my obvious border collie cross was a beagle mix. I have the papers to prove if anyone is curious. I got the flat rate as I worked at the vet and drew my own sample, it was $80. At the time the dog test came out, there was no cat test. That was in October. Our clinic was charging $150 for the test at that time. We no longer offer it as it was such a waste. So many results came back and it was like someone was just throwing darts as an AKC breed chart. BTW, that test took 3-4 weeks. 

I'm glad you are going to keep Scooter. I think this is a problem that can be solved.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

There is never a lack of dishonest people who will do anything for money! I'm glad you uncovered their dishonesty! Did you notify them and the authorities?


----------



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

I took them at their word and didnt ask for a copy of the test results, but I have now and they are supposedly faxing them to my work. So I'll have them on Monday. If they don't fax me a copy by Wednesday, I'll be asking for a full refund. But like I said ... I don't really care what breed he is as he is my Scoots. 

We found some spray that he does NOT like at all and have sprayed the carpet around the lizard enclosures. He goes out of his way to walk AROUND them and hasn't gone near the enclosures since last night. 

We went to Lowe's today and got some of the material we will need to build the enclosure. It's too hot here this weekend, but we'll probably get started next weekend as we have 3 days off. 

Thanks again for all your suggestions and stuff. I'm really looking forward to having the outdoor enclosure built so Scoots and Freak go outside during the day when its nice out.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm so happy you're keeping Scooter! The big kittehs are a challenge sometimes, but they're worth it. :jump :heart


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Jeanie said:


> There is never a lack of dishonest people who will do anything for money! I'm glad you uncovered their dishonesty! Did you notify them and the authorities?


Its worth noting that my friends work is partially based on these tests. Real research too I should add. And he is one of the most ethically minded people I know. Science isn't an exact art. Just because something isn't perfect doesn't mean its 'dishonest' and out to rip people off.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobster said:


> _I did the dog breed test from Mars veterinary and it WAS a waste of time and money. They told me my obvious border collie cross was a beagle mix. I have the papers to prove if anyone is curious. I got the flat rate as I worked at the vet and drew my own sample, it was $80. At the time the dog test came out, there was no cat test. That was in October. Our clinic was charging $150 for the test at that time. We no longer offer it as it was such a waste. So many results came back and it was like someone was just throwing darts as an AKC breed chart. BTW, that test took 3-4 weeks._. ..


Allie, I was referring to Kobster's experience. There are good and bad in all fields.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Jeanie said:


> Allie, I was referring to Kobster's experience. There are good and bad in all fields.


Yes - but its the field my friend is involved in. 

I know nothing about the test to be honest. But there has to be some validity to it otherwise my friend would not be using it for research purposes.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Your friend is a scientist. I'm afraid Kobster was dealing with a con artist.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Allie, just because your friend is working on developing an actual test in the UK for dog breeds discrimination, doesn't mean that the one they are offering here in the states is valid at all. We tested several dogs, some with one parent known, and NONE of the test results came back even close to reasonable. There was no science involved in these tests.


----------

